# Need recommendation for GND filter setup for 5DmkII



## HolgaFiend (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi All,
I desperately need a graduated ND filter setup for my 5DmkII, but I'm confused by the options and having a hard time finding a setup. Can you good folks please recommend a good general purpose kit? I keep getting in shooting conditions where I really wished I had the filters. 

My lenses are 16-35L, 24-105L and 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II. Probably get a 24mm T/S at some point. 

I'm not overly worried about a bulky setup, and have determined that screw in filters aren't necessary and I'll go for the square type for flexibility. Direct links to Amazon (ideally) or B&H items would be awesome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2011)

This issue came up recently on TDP as well, here's the relevant thread, which includes some shopping links. The main issue for you, if your need is really desparate, is that the two primary holder systems (Lee and Cokin Z-Pro or X-Pro) are out of stock everywhere, and have been for some time.

There's a holder/filter option available from Schneider Optics (the parent company of B+W Filters), shopping links to B&H/Adorama are in the thread I linked above.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2011)

I use the Lee system, but perhaps because they're a british company and therefore well know/well used in the UK or easily available. I'm guessing import would be costly. Couple of points from the thread neuroanatomist provided.

1) You can buy lens covers for about Â£3 which fit over the adapter rings - I prefer this to using the lens cap inside the holder
2) I would always remove the filter holder and the filters when moving around - once scratched, they're next to useless and at Â£50 for a grad filter, or the kit holder, then it's not worth leaving it on. As the video shows, it takes 2 secs to remove and put away.
3) Certainly in the UK, for the Circ Pola, there is a different attachment to the one in the video, which screws on and is therefore more sturdy
4) My circ pola vignettes at 19-20mm. Lee say they have no real solution :-(

But if Cokin is cheaper and the same quality, then your decision may be made - pending stock availability for either product.


----------



## bikersbeard (Jul 31, 2011)

id go for lee system, when i upgraded from the cokin p system i was going to get the z pro, ordered it from our local camera shop and it was taking months to come in, i decided to get the lee system and when i canceled the cokin system because it was taking so long the guy told me it was because cokin were about to go bust... i love the system, and the quality of the holder is great but cant compare to the z pro..


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a quick look, and the price conversion isn't as bad as I thought. The digital SLR starter kit is around Â£200 in the UK, and $325 on B&H. UK prices will include VAT @ 20%, so then it depends on what the import duty would be for North America and the postage options.

I've used Morco in the UK before - not always the cheapest so hunt around - but they do ship worldwide, so you could check to see if they would remove VAT before shipping.

The only other thing to note would be order time. Lee aren't a large company, and given the niche market - certainly within the UK, most stockists hold minimal stock and get it direct from Lee which can take 3 to 5 weeks. So if you consider that route, check they have it in stock and could ship immediately.


----------



## pinnaclephotography (Jul 31, 2011)

HolgaFiend said:


> Hi All,
> I desperately need a graduated ND filter setup for my 5DmkII, but I'm confused by the options and having a hard time finding a setup. Can you good folks please recommend a good general purpose kit? I keep getting in shooting conditions where I really wished I had the filters.
> 
> My lenses are 16-35L, 24-105L and 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II. Probably get a 24mm T/S at some point.
> ...



I would recommend avoiding Cokin entirely. Their filter bracket isn't that great to work with and the filters tend to have color cast issues. The Lee foundation kit that takes 100mm (4") filters is probably the best mounting option starting out.

You can purchase the 82mm ring (wide angle) to mount the adapter to the 16-35L and a $5 77mm to 82mm step up ring so you can mount to your other lenses.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/87148-REG/LEE_Filters_WAR082_Adapter_Ring_82mm.html
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Metal-Anodized-Black-77mm-82mm/dp/B001G45FSQ

For the filters themselves, the cost of using all Lee filters will add up quickly. Hitech is a good option to save money. They don't have nearly the same color cast problems of the Cokin and only cost slightly more. Sticking with Hitech could possibly save you a couple hundred on filters.

2 stop soft edge GND:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/100362-REG/Hitech_HT1407_4x5_Graduated_Neutral_Density.html

2 stop Reverse GND:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/811291-REG/Hitech_HT150NDRG0_6_4x6_REVERSE_GRAD_ND.html

10 stop alternative to the Lee Big Stopper, which is often hard to find in stock:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/811342-REG/Hitech_HT100ND3_0_4x4_ND_3_0_10.html

Here are a couple shots where I used Hitech filters:



Lower Lewis Falls by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr



The Mountain by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------

